# New 40K FAQs



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

SM, Orks, GK and the BRB FAQs were all updated


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Good to see they fixed the Chainfist on the Iron Clad dreadnought.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet, will get them printed off soon!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Bah still no Chaos update 

Wow, they finally FAQ'd the Ork KFF!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I like GW continuing their 'fuck what the rules actually say here's what we think, but presented as an FAQ' policy.

Still no more Ork KFF questions.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Aren't the GK and BRB ones about a month old now, or have they already updated them by now? 

At GW's current FAQ tempo, that wouldn't even surprise me...


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

elmir said:


> Aren't the GK and BRB ones about a month old now, or have they already updated them by now?
> 
> At GW's current FAQ tempo, that wouldn't even surprise me...


They're both new, updated a couple days ago. You can see whats new by what is coloured pink.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

As a small bright spot, at least that stupid dark excominication nonsense can't pop my herald's chariot anymore...

But a DP's marks are still fair game.:headbutt:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm sensible answers for the most part. I'm impressed.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you tell which ones came out today?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Dawnstar said:


> Bah still no Chaos update
> 
> Wow, they finally FAQ'd the Ork KFF!


Damn & wow...

and logic was used well for the majority of the FAQs...shocking


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> How do you tell which ones came out today?


At the bottom of them they have the release date.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> I like GW continuing their 'fuck what the rules actually say here's what we think, but presented as an FAQ' policy.
> 
> Still no more Ork KFF questions.


Yeah well they write the rules so what they want them to do is up to what they say. Sorry they disagree with your interpretation.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Gotta say the biggest ones are the Ork KFF, Wings being considered part of the hull, and more GK clarifications imo


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah well. The hope of Nemesis Falchions giving +2A was dashed. I always read it as +1 anyways, ignoring the extra CCW rule. However, in theory, all you are paying for in terms of an upgrade is another CCW, thus another attack. I also saw you can take two Daemonblades on one character. Does that mean if you take 2, you get an additional attack for having 2 CCW? So you could choose which Daemonblade and it's bonuses to use then get a +1A for having another one?

Still won't stop me from building my God Fist Paladin Squad <3.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Yeah well they write the rules so what they want them to do is up to what they say. Sorry they disagree with your interpretation.


The problem with the FAQ's is not what they say really, it's saying that it's an FAQ and in the FAQ changing the rules. 

Looking at a non-controversial one. Grand Masters granting Grand Strategy to multiple units, not only has no-one ever asked that question, the answer makes no sense. It's a rules change, not and FAQ. FAQ's should give us a broader understanding of how the rules hang together, how they interpret the specific wordings. But apparently someone has asked this frequently and something printed in the Grand Strategy rules makes it not work, what that is is a mystery. 'Because' stops being a good argument when you're 6 and using it to make the rules for your game makes it imposable to actually work out how something's work without them FAQing everything.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Very Interesting that you can take a Close Combat Save in the combat phase against wounds that arent caused by hits. (GK FAQ P.3)

GKs using swords and Warding Staves against perils suddenly make them seem a lot better....


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> The problem with the FAQ's is not what they say really, it's saying that it's an FAQ and in the FAQ changing the rules.
> 
> Looking at a non-controversial one. Grand Masters granting Grand Strategy to multiple units, not only has no-one ever asked that question, the answer makes no sense. It's a rules change, not and FAQ. FAQ's should give us a broader understanding of how the rules hang together, how they interpret the specific wordings. But apparently someone has asked this frequently and something printed in the Grand Strategy rules makes it not work, what that is is a mystery. 'Because' stops being a good argument when you're 6 and using it to make the rules for your game makes it imposable to actually work out how something's work without them FAQing everything.


Yeah, this is what I thought, there was no wording in the Codex that ever hinted at the possibility that giving more than one Grand Strategy was not allowed. But suddenly, when somebody comes up with the idea, it seems like GW are like "Oh crap, that makes them very powerful... ermm.... yeah we originally meant you couldn't do that even thou we never said so!!".

That's what I feel. It's a shame....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> Yeah, this is what I thought, there was no wording in the Codex that ever hinted at the possibility that giving more than one Grand Strategy was not allowed. But suddenly, when somebody comes up with the idea, it seems like GW are like "Oh crap, that makes them very powerful... ermm.... yeah we originally meant you couldn't do that even thou we never said so!!".
> 
> That's what I feel. It's a shame....


Can't wait to through that into my buddy who plays GK's face!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

still no answer to the most asked GW FAQ asked at every till in the land _"how much??????"_


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The answer to that is enough for GW to survive as a company. They have suffered recently and I think it logical that they wish to make money now.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my favorite Faq yet.

Q: When two special rules or effects contradict each
other how is this resolved? (p2)
A: Roll off using ‘The Most Important Rule!’.

:read: Ummm which rule is the most Important, the one that helps me win!? :laugh:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i believe that its "never reroll a reroll" warlock...somewhere in the early pages of the BRB...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG... how can you not know this one. Most important rule: have fun. Bloody silly thing to say in a FAQ

Edit...
...
...
ooooooh shiny, they got a daemon player to read the GK FAQ. 
Yay, now my spawn are back to being just like everyone else's... makes me a happy bunny (being 'daemons' without the daemon rule to give me a 5++ really annoyed me).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

At least they are FAQing now tho, they should call them Errata vs FAQ on rule changes, I will give you that one.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

The bits I didn't get in the GK codex, was stuff like "May replace both pistol and/or chainsword with:" it then proceeds to give a list of items. The thing is, if you read earlier in the book the and/or means you can replace either, neither or both. So, if I read the rules as written, that means I should be able to give an Ordo Inquisitor a Power Sword + Power Fist. But I know that isn't true. I also read in the GK FAQ you can give TWO Daemonblades to an Inquisitor, they just roll for the bonuses and then chooses which one to use. Even tho it's a 2h handed weapon, you can replace both bolt pistol + chainsword just to get access to two Daemonblades. That's pretty cool as it allows me to ive an Inquisitor a HellRifle and a Daemonblade <3

The GK codex and army intimidates me, I prob have a mental problem, but I like order and round numbers in my armies. The fact you can mix and match weapons makes it very hard to build a force. Do you give x5 Terminators (let's just say) Nemisis Halberds and leave the other 5 Terminators with Swords, or do you give x2 Halberds, x3 Daemon Hammers, x2 Falchions, x1 Ward Stave x1 Pyscannon and so on. I don't kniw what the best mix is, and I like he ability to roll lots of dice at once, rather than rolling off for each seperate weapon type.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty much the same for SM everywhere... and I think it likely you can give an Inquisitor a power weapon and a powerfist (not checking the entry): there are a lot of people who can take both... its just pretty pointless.

GK have lots of options, necrons have almost none... there's an army for everyone


----------

